# Knee Popping, Should I worry?



## SingleTrackLovr (Apr 25, 2007)

I did a search on knee popping and did not find anything.
While cruising on the straight stretches of the trail my right knee has developed a popping. There is no pain or swelling after the ride.

Sometimes I can reposition my foot on the pedal or pull my knees in a bit and popping stops.

Anyway, I just wanted to ask if this popping is a sign of something bad.

thanks for your time.


----------



## jmorgan6161 (Mar 13, 2008)

from what i've read about knee popping related to running, as long as there is no pain you should be in the clear. i would assume that it'd be the same for biking. running sites have a lot of info if you want to read up on it though


----------



## Roswell52 (Mar 25, 2008)

My knee pop was a result of riding with my seat too low. As soon as I raised it up, which more fully extended my leg on the downstroke, the popping stopped completely.

Check out some of the sites which talk about "fit" and postion on your bike. Some LBS also have a "fit" center which can help.


----------



## RSW42 (Aug 22, 2006)

SingleTrackLovr said:


> Sometimes I can reposition my foot on the pedal or pull my knees in a bit and popping stops.


Good you can do that...

That means the cables aren't running smoothly in th ehousings (femoral/patellar condyles).

MIGHT* be an overuse sydrome...I know this well, as i have a long history with it (I did a lot of jumping/running/falling/hitting) the VA pays me disability for it.

* Not dispensing medical advice 

.


----------



## SingleTrackLovr (Apr 25, 2007)

Thank you all for the replies.
I do move the seat height a lot do to terrain changes. 
I will try raising the seat the next time the popping occurs.

As for overuse I am not sure. I hope not. A typical ride for me is 8-12 miles on easy to moderate singletrack 3 time a week.


----------



## mlepito (May 1, 2007)

is the popping on the outside of the knee? if so you might have an IT band tightness. You can do stretches for that.


----------



## SingleTrackLovr (Apr 25, 2007)

mlepito said:


> is the popping on the outside of the knee? if so you might have an IT band tightness. You can do stretches for that.


I don't stretch before a ride and maybe I should.

The popping location is hard to identify. I think it's center and under the knee cap. I can hear it more than feel it and it only happens in my right leg. The left never pops.


----------



## mlepito (May 1, 2007)

Sometimes popping in the knee can just be due to fluid which swishes back and forth as the knee is flexed and extended. You may also be able to feel it when you place your finger at the jointline.


----------

